# Kindle blocked by Amazon?



## dandoro (Aug 24, 2010)

I bought a Kindle from Amazon few months ago, and I have big problems with my device. First of all, my Kindle is not charging anymore...only in one certain position, the charging led will glow, otherwise, not. And even if I try to charge it in that position, even after 1 hour of charging, my Kindle is still frozen. On the screen it appears that message - "Your battery is empty. To continue using your Kindle, connect it to a power source. It may take a few minutes of charging before your Kindle starts." I can't start/close it and I can't reset it by holding the start button 14 seconds or more.
Maybe Amazon decided to block my Kindle...? I am from a country outside the US, but I registred my Kindle on a fake name and a fake postal address from USA, using my Kindle in my country. In that way I could use the Kindle's browser for all the websites, not only Amazon's website, Wikipedia or Google. I used Kindle's browser few months for free for all the websites...
I checked the Amazon's website few days ago, and my Kindle seems to be unregistered, so somebody unregistered it (but not me!). I called Amazon's customer support today, and they asked for the name and postal address with whom I registered my Kindle on their website, and of course that those data being fake, I couldn't remember it (I think that, in the meantime, I even deactivated that e-mail address which I registered with my Kindle few months ago). They said that in this case, they won't be able to change my Kindle with a brand new one. So...maybe somebody experienced the same problems like me...  
Any ideas? What to do further?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

They may very well have de-registered your device due to abusing the terms of service.

As for you other issue, continue to charge it for several hours, and make sure the light is on. When the battery is completely drained, the screen cannot update, and will stay on whatever was there when the battery died. Unlike other battery operated devices, connecting a Kindle to a power outlet will not bypass the battery and power the unit.


----------



## dimples (Jul 28, 2010)

dandoro, I too think it's likely Amazon de-registered your device because you abused the terms of service. What I don't understand though, is why you can't tell them the name/address you used. Even if it's fake and you don't remember, if you've been using that account all along it should be on your Amazon page where you can find all your registered billing and shipping addresses. 

If you aren't able to find this information I think there's not much you can do... If you still want to continue using Kindle you can order a new or refurbished one and use your real information next time.


----------



## dandoro (Aug 24, 2010)

dimples, the problem is that the e-mail address, the name and postal address were not attached in any way to an Amazon account. I have other name/e-mail/postal address on my Amazon account. And regarding your advice for keeping the Kindle under charging for few hours...I must tell you that I did it already. I charged my Kindle for 3 hours, but the same message appears on the screen, and the Kindle is still frozen. The question is...my Kindle was completly blocked by Amazon somehow or I have some pure technical problems with the battery?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dandoro said:


> dimples, the problem is that the e-mail address, the name and postal address were not attached in any way to an Amazon account. I have other name/e-mail/postal address on my Amazon account. And regarding your advice for keeping the Kindle under charging for few hours...I must tell you that I did it already. I charged my Kindle for 3 hours, but the same message appears on the screen, and the Kindle is still frozen. The question is...my Kindle was completly blocked by Amazon somehow or I have some pure technical problems with the battery?


Amazon blocking or not blocking your account should have nothing to do with whether your Kindle charges or not. (And to register the Kindle to an address, you would have to enter that address in an Amazon account, as far as I know.) In other words, they could indeed be blocking your Kindle AND you could be having a technical problem. Our usual solution for someone in your situation would be to have the person call Amazon Kindle CS. It sounds like you can't do that, don't know what else we can tell you.

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

866-321-8851 U.S.

Selected countries, 1-206-266-0927.


----------



## Barbiedull (Jul 13, 2010)

It's possible your charging cord needs to be replaced.
You can't troubleshoot the device until you can get a charge into it.


----------



## dandoro (Aug 24, 2010)

barbiedull said:


> It's possible your charging cord needs to be replaced.
> You can't troubleshoot the device until you can get a charge into it.


I changed the USB cable with another one, charged the Kindle for another 3 hours, but the unit have the same behaviour: it shows that message on screen...it is completly frozen. Any idea how to reset it? I tried to reset it by holding 14 seconds the start button, but nothing happens... Only the charging led goes off, and if I press shortly the start button again, it blinks again, but apart from this, nothing happens...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

That's about it. There's not much we can do here to help if it won't come on. The only ones that can help would be Amazon Customer Service


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

It takes a bit longer than 14 seconds.... Mine has never restarted before 30 seconds, and has taken as long as a minute.


----------



## dandoro (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, ok, let's admit that the power cord is defect, but in few specific positions it succeeds to charge the Kindle as it shoud. If while charging, I switch the power button, keeping it in that way for 14 seconds, the led goes off, if I shortly switch the power button again, the light goes on again, and so on... But the screen remains freezed, no matter I do, with that stupid message on it "Critical battery. You battery is empty, etc..."
The screen might have some problems? Or what could be wrong with my Kindle? There is any other method to restart it? Or any other secret buttons combination?


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

dandoro said:


> First of all, my Kindle is not charging anymore...only in one certain position, the charging led will glow, otherwise, not.


I had this issue with my K2. Was fixed by replacing the adapter cable.. must have been a short in it. I don't think you can rely on anything else working if you don't get the device fully charged.


----------



## dandoro (Aug 24, 2010)

What do you mean by the power cable "had a short in it"? I charged my kindle for 3 hours, and the screen is still frozen... I 'll keep it charging for 2 more hours, if nothing happens, I don't know what to do further...


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

dandoro said:


> What do you mean by the power cable "had a short in it"? I charged my kindle for 3 hours, and the screen is still frozen... I 'll keep it charging for 2 more hours, if nothing happens, I don't know what to do further...


It means that the cable isn't actually charging the kindle. Do you by chance have a blackberry because that cable fits the kindle.


----------



## dandoro (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't have a Blackberry cable, but I think I can find one to buy, easier than buy an original Kindle cable. But...though...why the charging led is on, when I plug the cable in to the unit, if it is not charging in all this time...? Someone told me that he heard about people who couldn't charge anymore the battery because it was all drained up of energy, so that's why it is indicated to charge the Kindle when the battery level is at least at 20%. Is it true that nothing can be done in such cases?


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

It might be the USB socket on the kindle itself has been damaged, and not the cord. However, this is something that you can't fix on your own, and calling Kindle CS for a replacement would probably be advised. If you've been deregistered for using a fake address, however, I'm not sure how they'd deal with it.

The likelyhood of your battery having run out of charge cycles after only a few months is low, I'd say. The battery itself might be defective, but that's hard to say. I'd put it at a socket problem if it charges sometimes in certain positions.


----------



## dandoro (Aug 24, 2010)

It charges, but the led never lightens up in green, it is only yellow, no matter how many hours was charged (around 6 hours)... So, it is really charging or not?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Have you gotten the Kindle to turn on yet?


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

dandoro said:


> It charges, but the led never lightens up in green, it is only yellow, no matter how many hours was charged (around 6 hours)... So, it is really charging or not?


No it is not charging.

Question -- is it in a case? If so take it out and try to charge it again. Has a problem with my FIL's K2 first time he tried to charge it -- yellow light would come on but it'd never turn green and every time he turned it on it it responded with low battery warnings.

Turns out the the case he had it in (I'd rather not mention the type because when I was using that case I had no such problems) wasn't allowing the charging plug to fully insert -- yellow light would come on but no charge. Removed it from the case -- plugged it in fully and it fully charged as it should and has been fine ever since -- he just pops it out of the case to charge it.

Short answer -- look very closely to make sure the charging plug is bottoming out completely -- if not it may not charge even though the yellow light comes on.


----------



## Pretor54 (Dec 8, 2010)

pidgeon92 said:


> They may very well have de-registered your device due to abusing the terms of service.


What do you mean by saying that? Which others actions are forbidden?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Pretor54 said:


> What do you mean by saying that? Which others actions are forbidden?


Fake name. When dealing with financial transactions, the fake name isnt a good thing.


----------

